# Expat to be...



## shizrah (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello all!

I currently live/work in the US (Midwest) and may take a job in Athens for the company I work for...

There are so many unawnsered questions, barely know where to start.

1. We have 2 small boys (4&6) how are schools in Athens, or surrounding areas?
2. Where to live if you work in Athens? 
3. Can we bring our dog (55lb. pitbull)?
4. WE would rather rent a house than apartment, this is a 2-3 year work assignment.
5. How is cost of living compared to mid west US?

I'll stop there for now and appreciate any help. 

Thank you!


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi

every one will have a different answer for you, we found that the Greek embassy was very helpful and unbiased


----------

